

Operating system research – 16 years perspective (2008) - luu
http://vyodaiken.com/2008/10/07/operating-system-research-14-years-perspective/

======
kabdib
My take: Anything that tries to hide the underlying asynchronous nature of
modern computing is going to get you into a heap of trouble when the
abstraction breaks (and it will).

RPC is magical thinking (and it was always a bad idea), synchronous messaging
will make you loved by hardware vendors as you come back to buy faster and
beefier machines, and if you're doing distributed shared memory, well, good
luck with that.

I have little to say about microkernels (and yeah, I've worked on them) other
than the good systems seem to start out micro-kernelish and then mutate into
something useable, while the good monolithic systems start start looking more
like microkernels over time, so the truth is probably in the middle.

That caching on file servers and file replication were ever controversial
seems quaint. :-)

------
dmix
It makes me sad both links to the old messages are broken. This post is only 6
years old. The internet is too fragile.

~~~
ciupicri
Besides Archive.org, there's also another reliable source for the second
email:
[http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/andy_tanenbaum](http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/andy_tanenbaum)

~~~
StephenFalken
You can also read the original USENET post on _comp.os.research_ here:
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/comp.os.research/fw2frykLjOI...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/comp.os.research/fw2frykLjOI/x6rB1TFKjVkJ)

~~~
ciupicri
I've thought of using Google Groups too, but to my surprise I wasn't able to
find the messages by searching for one of the email subjects.

------
dkarapetyan
Pike's comment about programming languages is a little funny given that he was
one of the authors of Go and several other languages meant to simplify
distributed/parallel computing.

~~~
bjwbell
Humbleness is good.

